# Senate passes Health Care bill



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 24, 2009)

Now the House and Senate need to edit both their versions and send it off to Obama.

I am disappointed, Congress. Why? :( Stupid America!

Basically, what this bill does is make it so you have to buy insurance. If you don't, then it will fine you. If you don't pay the fine, you go to jail for tax evasion. There's something about "tougher regulations" on insurance companies as well as "cutting the waste from Medicare" to pay for the bill.


----------



## Simon Harron (Dec 24, 2009)

So it's now just like car insurance (at least in California). 

That's wonderful. *sarcasm*


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Dec 24, 2009)

I honestly don't get why the US finds it so hard to let go of their health insurance bigotry. Surely having equal and accessible healthcare for all appeals to you? Instead of making a business out of people's lives?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 24, 2009)

this is a very good bill don't complain, US healthcare is awful


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 24, 2009)

> this is a very good bill don't complain, US healthcare is awful


But nothing changed. All that we got was "tougher regulation" (??), "money from waste Medicare programs" (??), and individual mandates (which kind of screw poor people over, even with gov't subsidies). US health care is still kind of the same.

"It's just like socialism! Who are you to take MY money away and give it to some welfare queen? Besides, universal health care costs too much! Look at Canada/UK, they have to wait three months for an important heart surgery!*"

*Nobody ever provides any sources for this.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 24, 2009)

Fuck the Republicans. Fuck the biparisans. Fuck the moderates.

But most of all, fuck the Democrats for letting it happen.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 24, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> Fuck the Republicans. Fuck the biparisans. Fuck the moderates.
> 
> But most of all, fuck the Democrats for letting it happen.


I honestly have no idea what you're so mad about.  Some reform is better than nothing.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 24, 2009)

But the reform we got sucked.


----------



## Simon Harron (Dec 24, 2009)

It's not really an improvement, more of just a requirement.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 25, 2009)

Walker said:


> I honestly have no idea what you're so mad about.  Some reform is better than nothing.


We didn't get any reform.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 25, 2009)

> But nothing changed. All that we got was "tougher regulation" (??), "money from waste Medicare programs" (??), and individual mandates (which kind of screw poor people over, even with gov't subsidies). US health care is still kind of the same.


also 30 million people who couldn't afford health insurance getting it.

I'm sorry, but no universal health insurance -> universal health insurance _is_ reform. It is certainly not as good as it could have been (_fuck you_ Lieberman and also whoever thought up the goddamn filibuster), but this is a large step. Don't ignore that out of bitterness.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 25, 2009)

> also 30 million people who couldn't afford health insurance getting it.


Being _forced_ to get it, even if they can't pay for it.

It's cool that insurance companies can't turn away people with pre-existing conditions, but nothing's stopping them from giving those people exuberant rates.

I'm just hoping that this bill will be the start of smaller steps towards more health care reform. Also, screw you Lieberman.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 26, 2009)

> Being forced to get it, even if they can't pay for it.


... no, being given money to buy health insurance.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 26, 2009)

as I understand it, people who can't afford it will be given money to pay for it. if you don't get healthcare, then ... you're fined or something? idr


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 26, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> as I understand it, people who can't afford it will be given money to pay for it.


They'll be given a subsidy. Which does not necessarily cover their expensives.

 if you don't get healthcare, then ... you're fined or something? idr[/QUOTE]

You're fined.
If you don't pay the fine, you go to jail for tax evasion.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 26, 2009)

> You're fined.
> If you don't pay the fine, you go to jail for tax evasion.


sources? what sources!


----------



## Shiva64 (Dec 26, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> sources? what sources!


Older site, but it does say what the plan is, which pretty much hasn't changed.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/200...nalty-lead-prison-congressional-analysts-say/



> But the legislation includes an individual mandate penalty that could go as high as $1,900. Thomas Barthold, chief of staff of the Joint Committee on Taxation, told senators that the IRS could take legal action against those who fail to pay the mandate penalty.
> 
> In a handwritten note to Sen. John Ensign, R-Nev., Barthold said violators could be charged with a misdemeanor and could face up to a year in jail or a $25,000 penalty.


Baucus is also the senator here in Montana... and I hate him. D: He needs to be kicked out of the state.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 26, 2009)

Shiva64 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/200...nalty-lead-prison-congressional-analysts-say/


I don't know much about that part of the plan myself, but I really wouldn't trust anything with Fox News' name on it.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 27, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> sources? what sources!


I'm sorry, that was for the House bill.



> That mandate requires people to have health insurance, unless they are below a certain income threshold ($9,350 for singles, $18,700 for couples in 2009). Those who don’t get coverage will be subject to a tax of 2.5 percent of their adjusted income beyond that threshold, up to the cost of the average national premium.
> 
> The letter from the JCT includes a list of civil and criminal penalties. They’re penalties for refusing to pay the resulting tax. Barthold’s letter says:
> 
> ...


Here's my source.

For the Senate bill...


> the Senate measure would allow the government to collect the tax by deducting it from any IRS tax-refund checks or other government payments.


Better than I thought it would be.


----------

